# A ride along the Clackamas River



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I was itching to do an easy-paced "exploration ride" along a route I had never taken before, so I picked the Clackamas River Cruise ride from the rubbertotheroad.com site. It was a (somewhat rare for this time of year) dry day in Portland, though a bit chilly with temps only reaching the mid-40s by the time I returned home. My friends from New Hampshire would have a fit if they knew I just wrote that.  A couple of sandwich bags worn over my socks helped keep the feet warm. 

On to the photos...









The Clackamas River









These were the kinds of country back roads you'll find when you get out of Portland. Although without any shoulders and less-tolerant drivers, finding ones with low traffic volumes is pretty important. 









When I crossed the town line into Oregon City, a historical site marking the end of the Oregon Trail required a quick visit.









This is the narrow bridge which joins Oregon City with West Linn.









I spotted this Orwellian graffiti while crossing the bridge. "War is peace / Freedom is slavery / Ignorance is strength"









Heading up the Tryon Creek MUP









The first time I visited a wooded area in the PNW, I was struck with how lush everything was. Moss and vines on trees is very common. 









Totem pole near a restaurant on Terwilliger Blvd.









Views from Terwilliger.


















Just about home - view of the Hawthorne Bridge from the Eastbank Esplanade.









View of the Morrison Bridge. MB1 - yes, you can kayak in the Willamette River. :thumbsup: 

Enjoy,

Scott


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Isn't that the sternwheeler _Portland_ tied up at the riverwall, north of the Morrison bridge?


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

PomPilot said:


> Isn't that the sternwheeler _Portland_ tied up at the riverwall, north of the Morrison bridge?


Good eye. Yep, that's it.

Scott


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man, it looks great (for a cool grey day). I so want to ride and paddle there!

Likely next year.....


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Interesting how you have the fall colors yet everything is so lush green.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

zpl said:


> I was itching to do an easy-paced "exploration ride" along a route I had never taken before, so....


Man, so many great days start that way! 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

zpl said:


> Good eye. Yep, that's it.
> 
> Scott


Well, you can blame my mis-spent college years up on Waud's bluff for that. :wink:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I love that MUT. Gorgeous!


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Great post Scott

<edit> hey what kind of handlebars are those? Are they silver or black?


----------



## November (Oct 17, 2007)

Great Pics! The Tryon Creek MUP looks like a great ride. The totem pole is rad too.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

superjohnny said:


> hey what kind of handlebars are those? Are they silver or black?


My bars are Salsa Short & Shallow, silver color. 26.0mm diameter. They come stock on the Casseroll Triple. No complaints, they are pretty comfortable. 

Scott


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to start searching for your posts, specifically. You snuck another report by me. Nice one. Looks like a great weather week - still interested in a late fall BOG ride?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics. I've never been there, but it looks like an interesting place. That mut is pretty, but looks slippery with those wet leaves on it.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this makes me wanna go back west.

i wish my folks had never moved from the left coast...


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Great shots, I will be moving to Portland soon and this just makes me want to get out there ASAP


----------

